# Fishhog Jr on Sat the 28th



## fishhog (Jul 30, 2007)

out again and he had another great day




[/img]




[/img]





well what do you think?


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 30, 2007)

way to go FishHog jr!!! Really awesome fish! What did he catch them on??


----------



## fishhog (Jul 30, 2007)

He was using a light green floating gumdrop and a worm


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job! Does he ever catch any small ones? Those all look like there right around 2 pounds each. =D>


----------



## Icefisher15 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice fish! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice looking catch you got there fishHog jr!! =D> Keep up the great fishing and keep those picture coming!!



fishnfever


----------

